# Waterman w/folding poling platform w/backrest... for this old man...



## rtoler (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great looking skiff. That has to be _the_ tallest poling platform I've ever seen!


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Net 30 said:


> Great looking skiff. That has to be _the_ tallest poling platform I've ever seen!


haha, that thing is huge.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Need a climbing harness when on that thing.
Nice looking boat.


----------



## rtoler (Dec 26, 2018)

It is tall. That is why I put the leaning post on. The view is to die for. That extra height really lets you see more fish per everyone that has poled it


----------

